# Field pics from outside Pomona.



## Jmugleston (Oct 20, 2012)

Had a bit of down time at the Pomona show last month so we took the time to get out into the field.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 22, 2012)

Very cool, thanks!


----------



## Travis K (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice pics.  Sometimes the random short treks are just what we need.


----------



## Ambly (Nov 15, 2012)

very cool jumping spider - whats with all the dead snakes though, roadkills?


----------



## Jmugleston (Nov 15, 2012)

Ambly said:


> very cool jumping spider - whats with all the dead snakes though, roadkills?


The two rattlesnakes were roadkill.  The garter was in a river and it looked as though a person smashed it with a rock.


----------

